# How to dual boot windows 8 and windows 7?



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

I installed windows 8 but then did something with windows 7 (i got the windows 7 bootloader back) but now i can't boot windows 8. I know i can set it to put windows 8 on it's default bootloader but i want the windows 7 one.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Launch it normally, but at the appropriate screen, quite early in the installation, choose "Custom" and then go forward. You will then be asked where you wish to install. It is a good idea, before booting the DVD, to give a name to your new proposed partition. This will prevent any misidentification.

Sorry. Something seems to have gone awry with your posts. This was meant for the post , answering your query on how to install on a third partition.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You need to install from oldest to newest. The older OS has no way of recognizing the newer one to create the dual-boot menu.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The post is, and the OP, is four weeks old. As the OP hasn't responded, I think he has probably sorted it out.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*davehc*, I think that the guy to whom you were responding is a spammer trying to build a post count, and have made him disappear.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

FWIW with a 7 and 8 dual-boot I think you can get the 7 bootloader back by making 7 the default OS with EasyBCD.

If the OP is still around you may have to add 8 onto the bootmenu, I think EasyBCD can do that too.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Well done, Terry. The problem is getting progressively worst!


----------

